# macbook logging out when left on all night to download



## Mobo007 (Dec 4, 2003)

hey,

i know its probably really simple but since im new to the mac world i cant figure it out.... but ok heres the problem i leave my macbook on when i go to bed plugged in to the wall and everything at night while i leave vuze running (a torrent program) and ya in the morning i go back to see how my downloads are doing and ya my computer is back at the logon screen and vuze has hardly downloaded anything infact its closed when i log back in and i gotta launch the program again.... how can i stop my mac from logging out and closing vuze?

Thanks in advance,

Liam


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Maybe it's afraid you're violating copyright law and is trying to protect you (you'll find most of us here to be skeptical of peer-to-peer networking, for a variety of reasons--no offense meant if this is not the case--if it IS the case, then you're not going to get much help here)?

Otherwise, check your Energy Saver Prefs Pane and see if your Mac is set to do anything automatically. If it's set to shut down at a specific time it _might_ cause what you're describing.


----------



## kayote (Nov 3, 2006)

Also check System Preferences -> Security. One of the options there is to log out after a given amount of inactivity. Make sure that's unchecked.


----------

